# Covenant Seminary Degree Expansion/Online Degree Option



## SolamVeritatem (Dec 10, 2014)

For anyone interested, just thought I would mention that Covenant Theological Seminary has expanded their Master of Arts in Religion and Cultures degree which now includes the MARC General Track, the CMI Missional Discipleship Track, and the FSI Cultural Apologetics Track.

Additionally, for those who may not know, the seminary also offers a Master of Arts (Theological Studies) fully online. 

More information can be found at the links below:

Covenant Theological Seminary / New Video Highlights Expanded MA in Religion and Cultures (MARC) Program
Covenant Theological Seminary / New Degree Option: Earn an MATS Fully Online!

Grace and Peace,

In Him,

Craig


----------

